# Cub Cadet 1641 - Repair or let go -



## Husky (Nov 8, 2016)

I have a big decision to make. My 20 year cub cadet 1641 garden tractor has sprung a back engine oil leak, side on the flywheel. The repair will cost me around $600. I'm not sure if I want to put this much into a 20 year old tractor. I bought the tractor new. I have all paper work and looked up the price I paid back in 1995. I bought a package with a 38" tiller with 8hp briggs motor, 3-point hitch, 45" snow blower, wheel weights, chains and 48" GT deck. My total cost was $7800. The tractor has served me well but is starting to show it's age cosmetically. The tractor itself is in good condition.
This is my dilemma. I moved about 12 years ago and have not used the tiller as I live on a cul-de-sac now and don't plant a big garden anymore. When I moved I am now out of the snow belt where we use to get big snow storms with 12" plus many times during the winter. I now have maybe 2 storms a year where I really need the blower. I really like the tractor but I probably would be better off with a zero turn and a walk behind blower. After doing a search on craigslist to see what people are getting, or asking, for theses tractor they are running around $700 to $1000 with just the deck. Deep down I am still a country boy and I love the thought of having this garden tractor for the heavy duty quality and the brut power. I was using the tractor to move a large a trailer with about 2000 lbs of wood several times a year but I have now even switched to a wood pellet stove 2 years ago.
What do you guy (gals) think I should do or what would you do?


----------



## Gotrek (Nov 8, 2016)

If you're not handy i'd move on. If you are I'd look at a repower option and find a new motor and use it for 20 more years


----------



## festerw (Nov 8, 2016)

I've used this stuff in my beater Jeep, worked on a pretty significant power steering leak and a rear main seal leak.  Usually I would say fix it right but for the cost/benefit it's worth a shot.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000NVW1LM/?tag=hearthamazon-20


----------



## mustash29 (Nov 8, 2016)

I had a 13-14 yr old Craftsman tractor, 21 hp, 42", 3 bin bagger, wheel weights, chains, 42" plow.  It was falling apart.  Sold the tractor for 300 and the bagger for 75.  I think I paid about 2000 or 2200 for it.

I bought a '94 John Deere 425, liquid cooled 20 hp, hydraulic front quick hitch, 54" blade, 47" 2 stage blower, 54" plow, rear weight box, 6 suitcase weights & chains for 6200.  By far one of the best purchases I have ever made.  Mows like a dream.  Plows way better than the crapper.  Blows way better than the 26" self propelled walk behind blower.  It even pulls 2 wagons of wood around my hilly yard.  Just this past Sunday I moved a half cord of tulip poplar, 6 cart loads, 3 trips, in wet grass and never had to hit the diff lock peddle.

Why did I wait so long to do it right?

I'd fix it for 600 and call it a day.  Why sell it for pennies and then drop big $ on 2 new machines.  I'm old school, and they don't make stuff like they used too either.


----------



## lazeedan (Nov 8, 2016)

Sounds like a good project to rebuild the motor. If you don't think you are up to it repower it with a new motor. It is too nice of a set up to give it away. If you lived closer I'd be asking what u want for it. $600 you can spend more than that on a nice snow blower.


----------



## mark cline (Nov 9, 2016)

Put in a new motor from Harbor freight  or from Surplus Center. Seems to be a direct bolt in . Don't under estimate the  Harbor freight motors. I put a 6.5HP  Predator motor on my splitter , and have nothing but good things to say about it . Cost me $99  and compared it to my 6.5 HP Honda motor on my trash pump . The 2 motors minus the color of the paint are exactly identical. I compared part #,s on both motor s ,like the stop switch , oil shut down switch etc and they are exactly identical , if there is any other difference I can't see it. $99 vs $469 for the Honda  motor its a no brainer .With a new motor , you should be able to get $800 to $1000 for the whole package. Just my .02


----------



## Husky (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks for replies guys. I think I'm going to go with a repower. I have found a 18hp motor on craigslist that came out of the same tractor model. It is 2hp bigger but my research shows me that it should be an exact bolt-in with a little modification to the wiring harness. I am pretty handy and have confidence that I can do this. Once I have the 16hp out, I think I'm going to try to rebuild that engine since I will have all the time I need. I will take it slow as I have plenty of time during the winter and will not be pressured to get it done by spring.  This will be quite the adventure but I know I'll be happier keeping my garden tractor and giving it new life. Thanks again, and I'll keep you posted on how it goes.


----------



## gzecc (Nov 12, 2016)

Husky said:


> Thanks for replies guys. I think I'm going to go with a repower. I have found a 18hp motor on craigslist that came out of the same tractor model. It is 2hp bigger but my research shows me that it should be an exact bolt-in with a little modification to the wiring harness. I am pretty handy and have confidence that I can do this. Once I have the 16hp out, I think I'm going to try to rebuild that engine since I will have all the time I need. I will take it slow as I have plenty of time during the winter and will not be pressured to get it done by spring.  This will be quite the adventure but I know I'll be happier keeping my garden tractor and giving it new life. Thanks again, and I'll keep you posted on how it goes.


Good for you. High quality equipment is always better to rebuild. I will only buy used high quality equipment. As long as you can do your own repairs they are great investments.


----------

